# Looking for RV mechanic/garage in the North West



## funkyronster (May 1, 2005)

Hi

There doesn't seem to be much on offer close to Manchester.

Does anybody know a decent mechanic/garage for RV mechanical servicing?

Cheers


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Best and nearest I can offer is Rodley Motors in Bradford about a 1 1/2 miles from the top of the M606 Junction 26 M62, they've been around a long time and they used to do RVs years ago, but still specialise in yank stuff, so might be able to do it or point you in the right direction, give em bell.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

funkyronster said:


> Hi
> 
> There doesn't seem to be much on offer close to Manchester.
> 
> ...


We have ours done at Harrisons, Unit 9, Hattersley Ind. Estate, Stockport Road, Hyde, SK14 3QT. 2 minutes from end of M67. They have the facilities for any size
Of vehicle and are very reasonable, very nice people as well. Www.harrisons-mot-centre.org


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Starspangled Spanner may still do mobile servicing and have a top reputation.
Duncan is well known in RVing circles


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jezport said:


> Starspangled Spanner may still do mobile servicing and have a top reputation.
> Duncan is well known in RVing circles


Great name


----------



## ChasHughes (Oct 29, 2011)

E G Wright in Ashton near the train station. Ernie is probably one of the best around for anything U S.


----------

